# A couple of my Beauties



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I am new here and thought i would post some of the pictures i have of my handsome boys:-D
First theres Ghost who is right now i truly hope is recovering from an unexpected bath in dish suds during a water change. Hes ghostly white with a lovely iridescent sheen.
Lemon a lively yellow crown-tail 
And very lovely fella i had just recently got two weeks ago and havent named yet but he is very handsome with his purple-ish coloring.
I will add more once i get my camera back from my cousin later this month.
Wishing you all a great new year filled with many blessings.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

All three of them are gorgeous! Lovely bettas!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you so much 
I do have several females and nine more males. Ghost is the first one that had ever given me a heart attack as he did earlier today so im alittle anxious as to his outcome.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

I must say, that other picture you posted in the help thread didn't do justice to Ghost. In short, I want your fish lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

KennyBooBear said:


> I must say, that other picture you posted in the help thread didn't do justice to Ghost. In short, I want your fish lol


lol now you see why I want him to have no adverse effects of his little escapade in the kitchen sink.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

haha, indeed. How's he looking now that it's been about 3 hours? He still as frisky as before?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

KennyBooBear said:


> haha, indeed. How's he looking now that it's been about 3 hours? He still as frisky as before?



Well i had just checked on him and he seems to be doing fine 
which is really nice to see 
so heres to hoping for a brighter outcome in the morning.


Thanks to all 
its really uplifting to know there are others who care.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

All three are so pretty! Love their colors!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, good luck with Ghost. I hope he pulls through. :c


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

*Some of my lil hunnies*

Bala - lovely red finned female, shes been acting alittle territorial the past week 

Girlie -pretty blue named by my youngest and was the first female we owned so shes abit larger then the rest 

Tippy - blue-ish -green and slightly smaller then Girlie as she was the second to enter our home 

Terra - light blue-ish green 

Aztec - blue-ish - red 

the last two were bought a month and a half ago 
I will have their pictures upload in the next day or so.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

SO pretty!!


----------



## mypetfishy (Jan 5, 2011)

Those are really pretty =)


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

mypetfishy said:


> Those are really pretty =)



Thanks I just wish I had an actual camera to take really great pics seeing all the really gorgeous photos is making me feel like im missing out lol:sob:


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Ghost and un-named in their new home. can someone tell me what the other one is he has random little spots on his fins.



View attachment 21793


View attachment 21794


View attachment 21795


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Need help naming these guys any suggestions will be greatly appreciated:-D


View attachment 21796




View attachment 21797



this little guy was adorable and i couldnt leave him at the store lol
View attachment 21798



love this guy's little spot in the center of his fin.
View attachment 21799


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

wow!!! your yellow crown-tail is nice, cool!!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The one with spots is a Dalmation


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> The one with spots is a Dalmation


kool:yourock:


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, they're all gorgeous, and Ghost is just breathtaking! I hope he is okay.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Crazykat said:


> Wow, they're all gorgeous, and Ghost is just breathtaking! I hope he is okay.



thank you 
Ghost has recovered well since his ordeal and just the other day i relocated him to a divided 5gal, which will happen to the others once i find acouple more tanks from their current 1gallons.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

ok... not entirely sure if i will keep Ghost and Koby in the divided 5gal ... not sure because its the first time i've had more bettas than before.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I finally got him Ronin seems to b having a fine time settling in and i also bought a very pretty fushia female who isnt named yet. I just introduced her into the sorority so i hope the others take to her she takes to them.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

*These are the little four month olds, two males and two females but i couldnt get a good pic of one lol hell they are all bad photos so hoping to upgrade my camera to better pics. the absent one is nearly similar to the little cambodian but with a touch of yellow. The other two are in the divided tank and for the life of me i cant seem to figure out how to totally block it, they are in the 5gal and i have saran wrap covering the top and the divider goes to the top but somehow either one of them manages to get into the other side. Project for tomorrow is to find a way to keep them separated lol they are so little i dont want to make mistakes*


View attachment 22288


View attachment 22289


View attachment 22290


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

*ok i couldnt stand not having to try and fix the divider problem over night but i think i've got it and so far the little ones have been in their own sides. The two little blues have the cutest little lips almost like they are wearing light blue lipstick lol.*


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

*sorority tank*

View attachment 22359


looks like Bala has claimed the right side of the tank from the right side of the little log lol so far she has been defending that place since they moved into the tank two months ago.

View attachment 22360


----------

